# MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

Nice ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really am liking this car.


----------



## trx0x (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (PhReE)*

NICE PICS!!!









mkII looks...i don't know...much smoother. the design is like a taut, leaner, more athletic version of the mkI. i can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (trx0x)*

Very cool! Thankyou! The MkII looks less "cute" as some folks might say, which is good or bad depending on how you take the word "cute" .








Audi did a good job at hiding the fact that it's a bit bigger than its predecessor too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (nicoli)*

The cars look like they are different shades of red. Could the MKII be misano red, and the MKI brilliant red?


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

I've always loved the original TT design, and for the most part it holds up pretty well here... except for the grille and the smoked headlight glass, which REALLY look dated when put up next to the new model.
Two nice cars here, though, any way you slice it.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*

mkI all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

They look really similar. I can't say that the new TT is any worse, probably better in real life. On the mechanical aside of course there are no comparisons.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (chewym)*

Great shots, thank you!! It's so interesting to see the subtle evolution of this car. While I'm not a huge fan of the new headlights, the overall lighting update makes a huge difference. And the rear end looks so much sportier. Hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (uv23)*

Cool pics. Thx for posting.


----------



## AZBConcierge (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (nicoli)*

side by side I like the old one. The new one just doesn't appear to have as much character.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (AZBConcierge)*

WOW great pics, I think they did a great job of an evolutonary design.
I like the new version since it looks more mature and more aggresive but I can understand people liking the MK I better, it is still a great looking car.
The rear end is what I think improved the most.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I like everything about the mk2 better except for the headlights.


----------



## nostradahmus (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (skidplate)*

not my usual forum, but is there a dual exhaust with the engines priced about the 2.0T, cause that definitely takes away from the symmetry from Mk1 to Mk2
guess i managed to answer my own question










_Modified by nostradahmus at 9:46 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the mk2 in all aspects except for the exhaust tip configuration. Is there a different version that has... "split up" tips?
EDIT:
nevermind, guy above updated.


----------



## dave356w (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

*MK1*
all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
to me the mk2=


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (dave356w)*

I like the sharper lines on the mk2... but my mk1 looks better from the side


----------



## yaubrandon (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

in fact Mk I is better in styling. the new one is too 'non-future'. Mk I's styling isn't for its age.


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

How much difference is there in interior space between the old and the new TT? I'm especially interested to see if the new has more leg and knee room. At 6'3", it was a bit too snug in the Mk I for me.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (MacMike)*

Mwah! Gimme the S line!!!1!!


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

Wow, the front overhang looks even worse on the Mk II...


----------



## pocketrocket.ca (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_mkI all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## fijijd (Jul 17, 2006)

the new one looks ugly in comparison. even as dated as the old one is its style stands the test of time very well


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

nice pics


----------



## Blk box (Aug 28, 2006)

awsome. like the mk1 better


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Blk box)*

The mark I is a much more distinguished design. The Mark II loses much of the character of the mark I by weakening the strong lines of the car. Yes, its a little more modern in certain ways, but it fails to stand out with strong, bold shapes the way the old car did.


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

Audi designers did a fantastic job of keeping the "feel" of the TT true to the original car. Evolution, not revolution. What a classic design. BMW has nothing on Audi design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (dave356w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave356w* »_*MK1*
all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
to me the mk2=









Actually, the Eclipse is trying to look like the TT.


----------



## ttcat (Mar 14, 2006)

*I'll keep my mark 1, thanks...*

the markII disappoints on so many levels - Don't get me wrong, I am sure the markII is mechanically better, but its so visually uninspiring both inside and out...


----------



## AZBConcierge (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (AZBConcierge)*

one think I don't like abou the new TT, is it doesnt have a carachterizing flair. The old TT has the 8 dots on everything, the new TT has nothing to distinguish it to my knowledege.


----------



## wils (Aug 13, 2005)

so true,
the intereior is pretty similar to my mate's A3 kinda disappointing really, as in the past u knew u were in a special TT interior.....
oh god, i was at lunch yesterday with my friend and we were looking at pics of the new TT and he said, oh they're trying to copy the 350Z.....i just sat and stared at him in shock







sometimes just can't say anything in response to idiots haha
well he does drive a 350 but still no comment...

anyway i like it, and i want one when they come out


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

It didn't take me as long to get used to the looks of the new one. I like it. The MKI looked a little more exotic. I wish the hood on the MKII sloped down a little more though. Is it high because of the pedestrian/ car crash requirements I've been hearing about?


_Modified by bryanb5.5 at 9:33 AM 9-12-2006_


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

the mk1 TT is miles better looking than that new ford focus its being compared to in those pics


----------



## law128 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

I wanna see them do a copy of that one vette commercial w/ the cobalt ss. nose to nose burnouts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gshappell (May 29, 2001)

*Re: MKI vs. MKII - The Side by Side Comparison (Professor Gascan)*

Finally....This is how I 'thought' it would look when the first photos came out before it was actually released. Looks more sleek and sophisticated now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sportec Wheels FTW!


----------

